# Was it me?



## 208 37-Flash (Nov 21, 2020)

2 stage Carrier 80% furnace about 11yo
Complaint: no heat. 
Diagnosis: frozen inducer motor
Work performed: Replaced inducer motor temporarily with a single stage inducer that was in the van. Wire-nutted both both high and low speed from control plug to the "hot line" for the inducer.

The following day, after installing the new fan motor, it stopped within three min, and the pressure switch code, fired up as usual. Full connection, tab to tab, wire connection is proper. The temporary fan was "pitchy", but no issues. The system works fine for a spell, but has to be reset.

So, my question, was it me, due to the jumpering of low and high speed ? No accusations are being thrown out. Just asking, as what I think, a professional.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

May have been.


----------



## 208 37-Flash (Nov 21, 2020)

Just me. Sorry for the delayed response. I followed up to see if he still needed to reset the heater. He said all was alright over the weekend, I let him know if there were any problems, just call me. You know how it is. No news is good news....or not. Seriously though, we were cool. Maybe some schmutz was getting caught in the pressure switch who knows.

I shoulda been more thorough when the problem first came up, but "everything seemed fine" after resetting the heater, and it was the last call of the day.


----------

